# Source for 5" Casters



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm in the process of building some pullout cabinets and need a reasonable source for some 5" or 6" rigid casters.
1. I plan to use four rigid casters per cabinet
2. Depth is 24 7/16"
3. Width is 35"
4. Height of cabinet without wheels is 98"
5. Estimated total weight 500-700 LBS. Empty the cabinets weigh about 120 LBS.

I just doubled the thickness of the base to ensure it does not warp due to the weight.

In the past, the casters I used offered too much resistance when pulling the cabinet in/out of its slot. I plan to build several of the cabinets thus cost is a major consideration. I don't want to overkill the project but I don't want casters that present issues.

Any suggested resources?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Try this place; https://www.surpluscenter.com


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

harbor Freight…...


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Besides Horrible Freight, have you tired google? 
For that much weight, the harder the wheel, the easier it will roll. 
The larger the diameter, the easier it will roll
Might want ball bearing, but those are expensive. 
Get good ones and you only need 4, not 6 as you show.

Are you looking for casters, i.e swivel and the axle is castered, or are you looking for fixed casters. Zero caster, no swivel. Or, frequently you put fixed on the back, casters on the front. THat can save a lot of bucks.


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

If you are worried about weight try steel casters if your floor is level. You also might look at some of the caster retraction systems people have de3signed. The issue with Fixed casters is the inability to turn the shelf. You can try some local surplus centers too. The other idea that I have seen is this one from Family Handyman https://www.familyhandyman.com/garage/storage/garage-storage-space-saving-sliding-shelves/ For the slides which are pricey, I have seen the use of Electrical Superstrut for building slides using ball bearings or Plastic slides inside them. Have fun building. Dan


----------



## AMZ (Jan 27, 2020)

Grizzly has a good selection-I've purchased many through the years, for industrial applications.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

+1 Ask Google.

Casters hate me, and I hate them. Good that is out of way. I feel better. 

Have used all kinds trying to find ones that work reliably, and my experience may be different than others, so before you read further: YMMV

IME - 'best' caster depends on total load, flooring, duty cycle, and turning radius required on the object.

If you have nice flat floors and don't need to cross thresholds or roll in/out of garage; can use most any cheap caster from anywhere. Home Depot and HF have some of the lowest prices on CHEAP 2-3" casters. Here is AZ, the heat in unconditioned garage is very hard on casters. Cheap plastic type, dry out and crack in couple years. Have learned hard way that I need to use ball bearing casters, and need metal hubs for heavy loads.

Durable heavy duty casters for heavy loads are never cheap, especially in larger sizes that are not sold by the millions at BORG/HF. Although BORG has decent 4" poly wheel stem casters hidden back in storage isle for use on wire shelves?

Grizzly has some of the best prices on larger cast iron hub BB poly wheel casters. My issue with them is wheel design. They only sell square edge wheels. 








For easy turning, especially with heavy load; you want a semi-crowned, or crowned wheel. Square edge wheels have to be moving in order to begin a turn. Crowned wheels can be pulled/pushed to start turning instantly with less force. I prefer full crowned wheels like this in my shop:








If you want an example why I suggest crowned wheels, see this mobile base I been tweaking on my TS for a couple years. Also wrote an review on mobile base, and there are comparison pictures of different types of casters embedded inside.

In my searches for large 5-6" HD casters with crown wheels, www.castercity.com is usually the cheapest (outside of direct orders from China). I normally buy the cheaper between the alum and cast iron hub versions. 
One challenge with large casters? Shipping weight. Large plate casters use 3/16 -1/4" plate steel and and weigh close to 10lbs each! So, your cheapest online source may be someone closer to your location.

Hope this helps.
YMMV


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

H-F Mover's dollies….get the large ones…walk in, buy a couple, walk back out. Unless you LIKE paying shipping…


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Caster tips my old brain is slowly remembering:

For best performance, durability, and reliability:
Select casters weight rating so that 1-2 casters can support the entire load.

Normal caster design recommendation is to allow for 2 casters to support total load when carts get moved up/down ramps or rolled down stairs. Even for carts used on level surfaces, can still have uneven floors. Never select caster ratings that require all 4 caster to support fully loaded weight, as only take 3 points to make a seating plane.

If your cart/wheels will experience shock loads from being dropped, even if only a few inches; select caster weight rating 150-200% of max load. Also need to add a metal stiffener or extended hardwood mounting plate under a shock loaded caster. Casters mounted on soft wood, when dropped; will crush the fibers. Best case the screws/bolts get loose and you tighten them all time. Worst case the casters shear the loose fasteners and they fall off the bottom.
Have built a lot of equipment carts for sound and stage over years. The above suggestions has been painfully learned. Nothing worse than 1000lb stage cart with 2 wheels sheared off as it fails over and scatters the contents in parking lot. BTDTGTTS :-(

IMHO - There is no such thing as overkill when it comes casters.

YMMV


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow, lots of great suggestions!!! Much thanks
Monday I'm going to swing by a salvage yard and see if I can get some really good 5" or 6" casters. When I lived in Prescott, AZ I had a local salvage where I could pick up really good 5" or 6" wheels for less than $10 each.

Looking at HF on the internet I do see some options but not impressed with what I see. I did search Google and got a HUGE result and my brain flipped out and everything was expensive to SUPER expensive. The above feedback was SUPER helpful.

MrRon Service Caster does offer what looks to be some good HD casters for a reasonable price, e.g. I see 5" Rigid Caster - Glass Filled Nylon Wheel - 1,000 lb Capacity, $16.54 each. Eight would cost about $150

RDan, great article but I fear hanging the unit in my damp climate will create issues over time. I live in Oak Island, NC about 1/2 mile from the ocean. I've doubled the base, actually, I used some 2×12 and glued them together to attach to the 3/4" Melamine thus the base is now near 2 1/4" thick.

CaptainKlutz, I agree with you on the steel wheels. I started with 4" steel wheels on the base for my Hammer A31 planer/jointer and immediately discovered it was near impossible to move. I replaced them with some 5" wheels I purchased from my local Lowes. HUGE improvement and I'm very pleased with the results.

In AZ I used 5" rigid casters, for my pullouts, I purchase via eBay. They worked but not as smooth and easy as the wheels I put on the planer/joiner. I was able to bring 4 of the 17 pullouts I built for my shop there. I wish I had moved all 17 cabinets.

As a backup I'm considering a rigid caster from Lowes, see https://www.lowes.com/pd/TITAN-5-in-Rubber-Rigid-Caster/1000597505 It has a load rating of 350 lb per caster and cost $10.48 each. Great input on determining the load rating. If I jump to a 500 lb per caster the cost really jumps. I plan to use only 4 casters per unit, I goofed in my Sketchup model.

I have a very heavy workbench (I'm guessing it is about 500 lbs), just over 8' long and 37" wide. Originally I had 4" swivel casters on it and it was very difficult to move. I replaced them with some HD 4" swivel casters I picked up from the salvage yard, now I can easily push around the shop.

Thanks again, I'll update with what I do.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

The local salvage yard was a bust currently, they had a very limited selection but obviously may have more in the future.
Because of my geographic moves I still have a bunch of shop stuff still packed away. I found some 5" rigid caster that I had purchased from Woodcraft when they had them on sale > https://www.woodcraft.com/products/5-caster-non-locking-non-swiveling-with-4-hole-mounting-plate when I lived in AZ and had never used. Per the website they are rated at 264 lbs and I may use them for now and see how they workout. I don't have high expectations for them.

They are NOT ball bearing and don't spin as freely as the casters I purchased on eBay which I was not overly happy with.

I'm attempting to get some information from another supplier. Hopefully, they have reasonable prices.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

Lee Valley has a few models.


----------



## jgt1942 (Mar 25, 2013)

I looked at Lee Valley and only saw a 6" that would meet my needs and they are $30 each plus shipping. OUCH!
I got a quote from www.AIECasters.com for a 5" Phenolic Caster that supports 1,000lbs each and has a load height of 6-1/2". The top plate measures 4×4-1/2". DU4-5108-339 - $9.50 each *Rigid Caster
The killer is the shipping, currently estimated to be $50. I'm going to check and see if they can ship USPS flat rate box.

I have some 4" wheel did Phenolic swivel casters on my workbench which weigh at least 600 lbs and when loaded with a heavy project it might weigh as much as 1,000 lbs and so far it has been very easy to move around the shop.


----------

